# Ash Hill Vineyard



## Randoneur (Jan 16, 2012)

Preparing to convert over some rows of vines to new varieties this Spring.
Trying to propagate vines from pruning cuttings:
I have several bundles of grafted cuttings resting in the laundry room. In about 3-4 weeks I'll move them to pots to get them ready to transplant in May. 
The pictures show what I did for my bundle of Chardonnay. Grafted Chardonnay to rootstock.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 16, 2012)

a beautiful thing....keep sharing the journey


----------



## grapeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like you have the Omega grafting tool. Good luck on the grafted cuttings. How long have they been in the water? I would take them out if it has been more than a day or two.


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 17, 2012)

Cuttings were in the water for about an hour as I collected cutting and as I finished grafting. For callusing they were covered with damp media and bagged. I would have prefered to pack them in moist peat moss, but used wet newpaper instead.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 17, 2012)

That should do the job!


----------



## robie (Jan 18, 2012)

I would one day surely like to get involved at the vineyard level. It is one aspect of the wine making process that I sorely miss.

One of the lastest videos on Youtube for oneacrewine shows him grafting from his Cab vines. It goes into the whole process. I don't know enough about it to say yah or nah, but it sure was interesting to watch.

I think they used peat moss bags to root the stock.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 11, 2012)

I recieved my grow pots from Stuewe and Sons. Pots are 10 inches deep so I should be able to get a good start on the roots before they leave the greenhouse.

http://www.stuewe.com/


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

You currently have a row that has a single variety on it.

You purchased pruned cuttings of Chardonnay and grafted them onto root stock of whatever variety you currently have planted?


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 2, 2012)

The rootstock is 3309. I have a couple of vines that do not have anything grafted onto them and I took the cuttings from them for the bottom of the bench graft.


----------

